# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΟΡΓΑΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΑ

## dim tzanis

Εχθές μου ήρθε από Κίνα ένα μικρό βολτόμετρο
με πέντε ψηφία παρακαλώ αξίας μόνο 12 ευρώ.
Είναι συναρμολογημένο σε μια θήκη έτοιμο να μπει 
σε πάνελ, και σαν εικόνα είναι τέλειο.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε το δοκίμασα αμέσως.
Η τροφοδοσία του είναι από 7,5 μέχρι 15V και αφού
το τροφοδότησα, με ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό 0-40V
έβαλα στην είσοδο μέτρησης του οργάνου και το 
παραλλήλισα με το FLUKE του πάγκου (Type 8845Α)
με έξη και μισό παρακαλώ δεκαδικά.
Θέλω να σημειώσω πως το οργανάκι δεν είχε
κάποια σειρά από τις γνωστές ICLxxxx
αλλά ένα μικρό prossesor με 20 pin smd της ST
και σχετικά απλό κύκλωμα.
Δεν περίμενα και πολλά πράγματα από αυτό το
οργανάκι αλλά ιδού η έκπληξη.
Σε όλη την κλίμακα δηλαδή από 0V έως 40V σε σύγκριση 
με το FLUKE έχανε ένα απίστευτο μικρό νούμερο 3mV
και λιγότερο. Δεν το πίστευα παρόλο που το έβλεπα.
Πως είναι δυνατόν ένα κύκλωμα με microprossesor 
να μετρά τόσο καλά όσο ειδικά ολοκληρωμένα του 
σκοπού αυτού, και με πέντε ψηφία. Έμεινα κατάπληκτος.
Ο πατέρας μου μου έλεγε παιδί μου τα καλά κόποις κτώνται
Ο κινέζος δηλαδή με τον κόπο του και την προσπάθεια του
θα μας κάνει να πετάξουμε τα FLUKE που για να τα
αγοράσουμε δώσαμε κομμάτι από την ζωή μας.
Αυτό μου έγινε μάθημα και αρχίζω να μην υποτιμώ
πλέον τα κινεζικά προϊόντα.
Μακάρι και οι Έλληνες που είναι πανέξυπνος λαός 
να παραδειγματιστούν κάποτε από τις επιτυχίες του
κινέζικου λαού και να εργασθεί για κάτι καλό.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΤΖΑΝΗΣ

----------

719 (21-10-16), 

gcostas (22-07-16), 

Hulk (25-07-16), 

sakisr (22-07-16)

----------


## spirakos

Καλημερα κ.Δημητρη
Προσωπικα δεν απορω που οι κινεζοι ειναι τοσο 'μπροστα'
Απορω που εμεις ειμαστε τοσο 'πισω'
Πλεον ενας επεξεργαστης με υψηλη δειγματοληψια ADC σε συνδυασμο με μια αναφορα τασης υψηλης ακριβειας εχουν αστειο κοστος
http://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/T...eWklqpF2GCO9mV
Και το offtopic
Στο Ελλαδισταν αν δεν εχεις 5 χρονια προυπηρεσια στον εκαστοτε τομεα που θες να δουλεψεις και να εισαι κατω των 30 ετων, τοτε μονο ενας 'θειος/μπαρμπας' μπορει να σε προτεινει ετσι ωστε ΙΣΩΣ βρεθει καποια ευκαιρια να αναδειχθεις
Καλημερα και παλι

----------


## dim tzanis

Κύριε Σπυράκο δυστυχώς έχετε δίκιο

----------


## SeAfasia

*να μου επιτραπεί να ανεβάσω μερικά βίντεο κ.Δημήτρη που αφορούν ένα τέτοιο όργανο που είναι "δύο σε ένα":*

*review*
*meter theory*
*wiring module*

*έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μερικά και για την αξία τους κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους...*

----------


## aktis

@spirakos

Λογικα δεν νομιζω να εχει A/D με resolution καλυτερη απο 12 bit , δηλ 1/4096  
( ποιος επεξεργαστης ειναι ? ) 

Θα παιζει και πανω κάτω  μεχρι 3  με 4 bit , δηλαδη θα εχουμ μια ακριβεια 1/1000 ,   δηλ 0.1 %

To fluke  8845Α στα 10V ( που ισως ειναι και η καλύτερη κλιμακα του ) εχει (6 1/2 ψηφια resolution ) 10μV και 0.0005 + 0.0001  % measurement + range  ακρίβεια  , αν ειδα καλα  στο calibration manual 

Το δυσκολο ειναι βεβαια  για τον κινεζο , οι άλλες μετρησεις εκτός τάσης


Input Characteristics
Resolution
Range Resolution
4½ Digits 5½ Digits 6½ Digits
Input Impedance
100 mV 100.0000 mV 10 μV 1 μV 100 nV 10 MΩ or >10 GΩ[1]
1 V 1.000000 V 100 μV 10 μV 1 μV 10 MΩ or >10 GΩ[1]
10 V 10.00000 V 1 mV 100 μV 10 μV 10 MΩ or >10 GΩ[1]
100 V 100.0000 V 10 mV 1 mV 100 μV 10 MΩ ±1%
1000 V 1,000.000 V 100 mV 10 mV 1 mV 10 MΩ ±1%
[1] Inputs beyond ±14 V are clamped through 200 kΩ typical. 10 MΩ is default input impedance.
8846A Accuracy
Accuracy is given as ± (% measurement + % of range)
Range 24 Hour
(23 ±1 °C)
90 Days
(23 ±5 °C)
1 Year
(23 ±5 °C)
Temperature
Coefficient/ °C
Outside 18 to 28 °C
100 mV 0.0025 + 0.003 0.0025 + 0.0035 0.0037 + 0.0035 0.0005 + 0.0005
1 V 0.0018 + 0.0006 0.0018 + 0.0007 0.0025 + 0.0007 0.0005 + 0.0001
10 V 0.0013 + 0.0004 0.0018 + 0.0005 0.0024 + 0.0005 0.0005 + 0.0001
100 V 0.0018 + 0.0006 0.0027 + 0.0006 0.0038 + 0.0006 0.0005 + 0.0001
1000 V 0.0018 + 0.0006 0.0031 + 0.001 0.0041 + 0.001 0.0005 + 0.0001
8845A Accuracy
Accuracy is given as ± (% measurement + % of range)
Range 24 Hour
(23 ±1 °C)
90 Days
(23 ±5 °C)
1 Year
(23 ±5 °C)
Temperature
Coefficient/ °C
Outside 18 to 28 °C
100 mV 0.003 + 0.003 0.004 + 0.0035 0.005 + 0.0035 0.0005 + 0.0005
1 V 0.002 + 0.0006 0.003 + 0.0007 0.004 + 0.0007 0.0005 + 0.0001
10 V 0.0015 + 0.0004 0.002 + 0.0005 0.0035 + 0.0005 0.0005 + 0.0001
100 V 0.002 + 0.0006 0.0035 + 0.0006 0.0045 + 0.0006 0.0005 + 0.0001
1000 V 0.002 + 0.0006 0.0035 + 0.0010 0.0045 + 0.0010 0.0005 + 0.0001
Additional Errors
Digits NPLC Additional NPLC Noise Error
6½ 100 0 % of range
6½ 10 0 % of range
5½ 1 0.001 % of range
5½ .2 0.0025 % of range +12 μV
4½ 0.02 0.017 % of range +17 μV

----------


## lepouras

πριν λίγο καιρό πέφτοντας στα χέρια μου ένας χλωριοτής είδα ότι στην μέτρηση του αισθητηρίου είχε ένα τσιπάκι που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν πικοαμπερόμετρο.
φυσικά εσείς μπορεί να το ξέρετε αλλά εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση.
http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/...a34/ca3420.pdf

----------


## spirakos

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εκανα συγκριση φλουκ/κινεζου, απλα αναφερα πως με ελαχιστα χρηματα μπορει να γινει ενα βολτομετρο ακριβειας ΑΡΑ δε χρειαζεται να απορουμε για την ακριβεια του κινεζικου

----------


## chip

το ότι δεν φτιάχνουμε τέτοια βολτόμετρα στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι γιατί δεν ξέρουμε... αλλά γιατί απαιτεί τόσο μεγάλη γραφειοκρατία που κάνει πιο εύκολο να το εισάγουμε έτοιμο...

Αν είσαι στην Κίνα αγοράζεις μία  μηχανή χύτευσης πλαστικών υπό πίεση, με μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ (μεταχειρισμένη), μία μηχανή κόλλησης πλακετών smd (λίγες χιλιάδες ευρώ), έναν πάγκο, μερικά όργανα μετρήσεων (άλλες μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ) και ένα μικρό ρομπότ τοποθέτησης εξαρτημάτων... 
με 40.000-50.000 ευρώ στήνεις την One man βιοτεχνιούλα σου σε ένα ημι-υπόγειο ή σε ένα γκαραζ και παράγεις modulakia και εξάγεις...

Στην Ελλάδα το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με 40.000-50.000 ευρώ είναι να ανοίξεις ένα μαγαζί με επώνυμα γυναικεία μαγιό ή εσώρουχα ή μία καφετέρεια σε ένα καλό σημείο (με ακριβό ενοίκειο βέβαια) και να έχεις καλές πιθανότητες να κλείσεις την επιχείρηση μετά από 2 χρόνια και να χρωστάς σε τράπεζες, προσωπικό, ΙΚΑ, κλπ καμία 100.000 ευρώ!

----------

BloodDonor89 (30-07-16), 

Hulk (25-07-16)

----------


## aktis

Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που τα πάντα πλεον φτιάχνονται στην Κίνα ... στο manufacturing δεν μπορεις να ανταγωνιστεις τους ασιάτες . Το design όμως , εξακολουθει και γίνεται ακόμα σε αρκετά προιόντα σε "ακριβές " χώρες . Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε δει τα post μου για την Dialog Semiconductors που ενα τμημα της παραγωγής της (πχ  bluetooth 4  τσιπάκια )   σχεδιάζεται στην Πάτρα .  Η Ελλάδα ακόμα σχεδιάζει high tech .   Η παραγωγη του chip  γινεται απο την TSMC και τελικοι πελάτες ειναι πχ τα wearable της XIAOMI .

παραγωγή Xiaomi wearable ... περίπου 900 000 κομμάτια το μήνα ...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70651

----------


## chip

Σε μεγάλο βαθμό δεν μπορείς να ανταγωνιστείς τους Ασιάτες επειδή το κράτος σου βάζει εμπόδια.... και όχι λόγω μισθολογικού κόστους ή χαμηλότερου κόστους εξαρτημάτων εκεί! (άλλωστε τους περισσότερους ημιαγωγούς προς το παρόν (που θα αλλάξει στο κοντινό μέλλον) τους εισάγει η Κίνα...)
Αν το κράτος δεν έβαζε την περιττή γραφειοκρατία το 50% (τουλάχιστον) της παραγωγής θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα... αυτός είναι και ο λόγος βέβαια που χώρες στην Ευρώπη προσελκύουν την παραγωγή και άλλες την διώχνουν (η Ελλάδα είναι στις δεύτερες....)

Η μεγάλη αυταπάτη των πολιτικών της Ευρώπης (και την Αμερικής) είναι ότι τα προϊόντα θα σχεδιάζονται σε Ευρώπη και Αμερική και τα προϊόντα θα κατασκευάζονται στην Ασία με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κέρδους να μένει σε Ευρώπη και Αμερική! Οι άνθρωποι σκέφτονται έτσι γιατί δεν έχουν ιδέα από έρευνα και παραγωγή (δικηγόροι, οικονομολόγοι κλπ)... αν δεν αλλάξουν κάτι όλα θα πάνε στην Ασία (έρευνα σχεδιασμός παραγωγή) και θα φτωχοποιηθεί η Ευρώπη και η Αμερική...

----------

bchris (24-07-16), 

CybEng (23-07-16)

----------


## Panoss

Η Ευρώπη και η Αμερική φτωχοποιούνται εδώ και δεκαετίες, γι αυτό ο Τραμπ υπόσχεται επιστροφή των Αμερικανικών επιχειρήσεων σε Αμερικανικό έδαφος.

----------


## sakisr

Εγω απο αυτο το οργανακι τρωω ψωμι! 3 ευρω το πηρα απο κινεζικο μαγαζι και εναι ακριβεστατο!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65958

Επισης και αυτο στο τροφοδοτικο μουΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 65959

----------


## dim tzanis

Ο Ελληνικός λαός και εργατικός είναι και πανέξυπνος 
απόδειξη οι Έλληνες της διασποράς. Όλοι επιτυχημένοι.
Μόνο εδώ στην χώρα μας οι Έλληνες καταστρέφονται.
Οι λόγοι βέβαια είναι γνωστοί, αλλά κάποτε δεν θα
μπορέσει ποτέ ο λαός να αντιδράσει? Μακάρι να γίνει.

----------


## chip

και στην Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να γίνει με 3 ευρώ αν μπορούσε να λιετουργεί μία βιοτεχνία με την ευκολία (ελάχιστη γραφειοκρατία) που υπάρχει στην Ασία...
(ο μικροελεγκτής του έχει κάτω από 30 λεπτά... άλλο 0,8 ευρώ για τα δύο Display και 0,70-1 ευρώ τά τα υπόλοιπα.. πλαστικά, πλακέτα λοιπά εξαρτήματα... κέρδος 0,90-1,20 ευρώ...
ωχ... ξέχασα στον κινέζο δεν πληρώνεται ΦΠΑ και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα του έχουν επιδοτήσει τα έξοδα αποστολής  :Wink:   )

----------


## street

ναι οκ .... και ? εδω και 15 χρονια γινετε αυτο .... το να κανεις συγκριση οργανου  μι πιστοποιημενου με πιστοποιημενο  fluke   παγκου δεν λεει κατι ....   

ανετα το πιστοποιεις και το νεο σου οργανο αν θελεις .....

----------


## dim tzanis

Ανεβάζω την Φωτό του controler και σημειώνω πως 
δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα τρίμμερ.

----------


## MacGyver

Όλα εξαρτώνται από τον διαιρέτη στην είσοδο και από τον ADC.
Εφόσον υπάρχει επεξεργαστής μπορεί  η ακρίβεια του διαιρέτη να διορθώνεται και να μην υπάρχει τρίμερ
με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα προσαρμόζει στο πρόγραμμα, σε κάθε κομμάτι κατά την παραγωγή, τον λόγο διαίρεσης. 
Σε κυκλώματα που υπάρχουν στο internet αντί για τον εσωτερικό 10bit ADC του επεξεργαστή
προσθέτουν έναν εξάπινο 18bit ADC, τον MCP3421 που κάνει τη δύσκολη δουλειά.

----------


## chip

στο post που αναφέρθηκα σε μικροελεγκτή που κοστίζει λιγότερο από 0,30 ευρώ σε αυτόν αναφερόμουν (stm8s003f3)

----------


## aktis

Ε μην τρελλαθουμε κιόλας , εναν απλό 10 bit ADC έχει   1/1000 resolution , η ακρίβεια θα είναι 1/500 

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/389/stm8s003f3-956285.pdf

----------


## picdev

το fluke δεν το παιρνεις για να μετράς τα mv, αλλά για την αξιοπιστία και τις δεκάδες άλλες λειτουργίες που έχουν.
Data loging
Average
Max Min τιμες
true Rms 
μέσο όρο με ρύθμιση χρόνου και άλλα πολλά πάρα πολλά.

Και εγω σε μια κατασκευή με εναν διαιρέτη τάσης μετράω τη τάση της μπαταρίας  του controller τι σημαίνει αυτό, οτι έφτιαξα fluke.
Και δεν λαμβάνουμε τις τάσεις αναφοράς, δηλαδή όλες αυτές οι μετρήσεις ειναι ίδιες ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον.

Εγώ πάλι τα κινέζικα τα υποτιμώ κάθε μέρα με αυτά που βλέπω, τις προάλλες έβλεπα τις οθόνες led που κυκλοφορούν στη κίνα,
και είδα το σχηματικό, ηλεκτρονικά του 80, βατικές αντιστάσεις αντί για CC, καμία προστασία, πολύπλεξη με το SPI και γενικά οτι πιο παλιό υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονικά.
Οταν σήμερα υπάρχουν ειδικά IC για να οδηγείς led matrix χωρίς αντιστάσεις, με address και fault για να ξέρεις ποια λεντοσειρά κάηκε.

Μια άλλη μερα άνοιξα ενα κινεζικο προιόν του πλαισίου , είχε μέσα για σταθεροποίηση ζενερ  :Lol:  χωρίς απομόνωση , χωρίς μετασχηματιστή.
Αν ειναι να κάνουμε και εμείς τέτοια σκατά ας μείνουμε στα δικά μας

----------

Nightkeeper (26-07-16)

----------


## chip

> Ε μην τρελλαθουμε κιόλας , εναν απλό 10 bit ADC έχει   1/1000 resolution , η ακρίβεια θα είναι 1/500 
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/389/stm8s003f3-956285.pdf



αν είναι για ψηφιακό βολτόμετο με 3 ψηφία αρκούν τα 10bit αν θελει κάτι με μεγάλη ακρίβεια θα προσθέσει και ένα εξωτερικό adc

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια το oversampling δεν το εχετε ακουσει??





> Ε μην τρελλαθουμε κιόλας , εναν απλό 10 bit ADC έχει   1/1000 resolution , η ακρίβεια θα είναι 1/500



 what???

----------

CybEng (25-07-16)

----------


## picdev

> ρε παιδια το oversampling δεν το εχετε ακουσει??
> 
>  what???



Κάτι έχω διαβάσει αλλά το κατέχει πες 2 λογακια γιατί δεν το έχω καταλάβει  

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κάτι έχω διαβάσει αλλά το κατέχει πες 2 λογακια γιατί δεν το έχω καταλάβει  
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



θα στο πω απλα... πες οτι εχεις κανει πχ ενα βολτομερτο με το 10bit adc σου.. και διαβαζεις μια ταση που σου δειχνει 19,2V ετσι εχεις ακριβεια ενα δεκαδικο... μπορεις ομως πολυ απλα να παρεις 10 samples και να διαβασεις πχ. 
sample 1) 19.1
sample 2) 19.2
sample 3) 19.3
sample 4) 19.1
sample 5) 19.1
sample 6) 19.2
sample 7) 19.3
sample  :Cool:  19.3
sample 9) 19.1 
sample 10) 19.1

Μπορείς πολυ απλα να προσθεσεις αυτα τα 10 samples και θα εμφανιστει το νουμερο 191,8 το μονο που μενει ειναι να μεταφερεις την υποδιαστολη μια θεση αριστερα (επειδη ειχες 10samples, αν ειχες 100 τοτε θα επρεπε να παει αριστερα 2 θεσεις) οποτε εχεις το νουμερο 19,18V χωρις να χρειαστεις μεγαλητερο adc

----------


## picdev

Πρέπει όμως να βαλεις και anti aliasing  φίλτρο , έτσι διάβασα 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nemmesis

> Πρέπει όμως να βαλεις και anti aliasing  φίλτρο , έτσι διάβασα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ναι.. αλλά για dc καταστάσεις όπως βολτόμετρα κλπ δεν μας πολυνοιάζει...

----------


## aktis

Παναγιώτη το 1/1024 ειναι η ανάλυση του ADC , στην πράξη το σφάλμα ειναι παντοτε μεγαλύτερο ( δεν εκατσα να διαβάσω το datasheet , αλλά  ... )    οπότε γι αυτο ειπα χονδρικα να ειναι 2 lsd (μη πώ παραπάνω ... ) οποτε πρακτικά έχεις μια ακρίβεια το πολυ  1/512 . Το oversampling και το τι άλλα κολπα κανει κανεις για να βελτιώσει τις μετυρησεις του δεν αλλάζει αυτο που είπα πριν , οτι το συγκεκριμένο τσιπάκι ειναι ενας ( φτηνός ) ADC 10 bit , ούτε  12 , ουτε 16 , ουτε 24 κλπ κλπ γι'αυτο εχει και χωμα τιμη  . Να σου υπενθυμίσω οτι ενα πολυ δημοφιλες chip για αναλογικες μετρησεις βάρους το HX711 , έχει 24bit ΣΔ DAC , αμα παίζαν τα antializing τοσο καλά γιατι δεν βάζαν οι κινέζοι και κει 10 bit και βάλαν 24 ;



Λοιπόν  , κοίταξα και το datasheet ( σελίδα 82 ) και ο κατασκευαστης λεει για σφάλμα ακόμα και  4.5  LSD  όχι 2LSD  που σου έβαλα χονδρικά χωρις να δω το datasheet  ...  αυτα που λες για το oversampling ειναι σαν να λες οτι μια γρια με makeup ειναι καλύτερη απο μια 20χρονη !

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παναγιώτη το 1/1024 ειναι η ανάλυση του ADC , στην πράξη το σφάλμα ειναι παντοτε μεγαλύτερο ( δεν εκατσα να διαβάσω το datasheet , αλλά  ... )    οπότε γι αυτο ειπα χονδρικα να ειναι 2 lsd (μη πώ παραπάνω ... ) οποτε πρακτικά έχεις μια ακρίβεια το πολυ  1/512 . Το oversampling και το τι άλλα κολπα κανει κανεις για να βελτιώσει τις μετυρησεις του δεν αλλάζει αυτο που είπα πριν , οτι το συγκεκριμένο τσιπάκι ειναι ενας ( φτηνός ) ADC 10 bit , ούτε  12 , ουτε 16 , ουτε 24 κλπ κλπ γι'αυτο εχει και χωμα τιμη  . Να σου υπενθυμίσω οτι ενα πολυ δημοφιλες chip για αναλογικες μετρησεις βάρους το HX711 , έχει 24bit ΣΔ DAC , αμα παίζαν τα antializing τοσο καλά γιατι δεν βάζαν οι κινέζοι και κει 10 bit και βάλαν 24 ;
> 
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν  , κοίταξα και το datasheet ( σελίδα 82 ) και ο κατασκευαστης λεει για σφάλμα ακόμα και  4.5  LSD  όχι 2LSD  που σου έβαλα χονδρικά χωρις να δω το datasheet  ...  αυτα που λες για το oversampling ειναι σαν να λες οτι μια γρια με makeup ειναι καλύτερη απο μια 20χρονη !



άσε τις γριές και τις 20χρονες γιατί και εκεί λάθος θα σε βγάλω φίλε μου... ίδιο είναι η 50ρα η Μπελλουτσι με την 20ρα την νυφίτσα που ισογείου?? μην γενικεύεις τα πράγματα, εγώ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΆ δεν είπα οτι το oversampling  είναι καλύτερο από έναν adc με περισσότερα bit εγώ απλά έδειξα έναν τρόπο για το πως μπορεί ο Κινέζος με 10bit να βγάλει αριθμούς με τόσα δεκαδικά όπως στο συγκεκριμένο οργανάκι ... τώρα το 4,5*LSB* "*least significant bit* "  (*LSD* "Lysergic acid diethylamide"  που λες εσυ χεχε) ε κατά την γνώμη μου το 0,45% σφάλμα (που με το oversampling μόνο να κατεβεί γίνεται) δεν είναι και τραγικό για κάποιον που φτιάχνει ένα τροφοδοτικό να παίζει... όταν φτάσει στο επίπεδο να μην τον καλύπτει η ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΊΑ της μέτρησης από ένα τέτοιο οργανάκι πίστεψε με θα ξέρει που να κοιτάξει.. τώρα για το HX711 που είναι ADC και όχι DAC όπως γράφεις δεν μου λέει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΊΠΟΤΑ... στο 90% από τις πλακέτες που θα δω υπάρχουν πάνω διοδακια 1ν4148 αυτό σημαίνει οτι η 1Ν4148 είναι η καλύτερη δίοδος?

----------


## Nemmesis

> οπότε γι αυτο ειπα χονδρικα να ειναι 2 lsd (μη πώ παραπάνω ... ) οποτε πρακτικά έχεις μια ακρίβεια το πολυ  1/512 .



εδω τα μαθηματικα σου δεν τα πιανω...λες οτι θα εχουμε ακριβεια 1/512 δλδ 0,001953??? τι ειναι αυτο??? τοσο ειναι το σφαλμα??? .. μακαρι να ηταν τοσο.. τοτε μονο 10bit θα δουλευα εγω...

----------


## aktis

To 0,45% δεν ειναι τραγικό  αλλα ειναι ακριβεια 1/225 , φυσιολογικη για ενα τετοιο οργανο ... και  πολυ χειρότερο απο το 1/500 που ειπα πρόχειρα (  και αυτο ειναι αν μετρας full scale , οχι per measurement   ) 
Τα oversampling , antialising κλπ μπορουν να διορθώσουν τυχαια σφάλματα ( θορύβους κλπ ) . Αν ειναι κακοφτιαγμένο ( φτηνιάρικο ) το ΑDC και εχει πχ καποιο σφάλμα στην καμπυλη γραμμικοτητας και 1 εκκατομυριο δείγματα να πάρεις όλα θα εχουν το ιδιο σφάλμα 


Τωρα αν μας κατηγορεις και για το least significant digit , που μπερδευτηκα απο τα πολυμετρα πριν τι να πω ... εχουν περάσει αρκετα χρόνια απο τότε που η μεθοδολογία μετρήσεων ηταν ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου μαθήματα ...

υ/γ
 οταν λεει ο κατασκευαστης 4.5  lsb  σημαινει 4.5  χ 1/1024  αρα  περιπου 1/225   ( εννοω ενα στα 225 , αν τα 225 ηταν full 
scale  ) 
Χονδρικα οταν ενα οργανο εχει 1000 υποδιαιρεσεις ( resolution 1000  ) στην πράξη χανει πες  τουλάχιστον 2 στα 1000
αρα πρακτικα εχεις ακριβεια μετρησης  οχι καλύτερη απο 500 μονάδες ( 500 υποδιαιρεσεις  της ενδειξης σε πληρη κλιμακα )

----------


## street

πες μας και το λινκ να το αγορασουμε ...... εεε καλε μου κουλη ? εχμμμ μητσο με τα φλουκε σου? :Lol: 



χαριτολογω  κυριε δημητρη  ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemmesis

> To 0,45% δεν ειναι τραγικό  αλλα ειναι ακριβεια 1/225 , φυσιολογικη για ενα τετοιο οργανο ... και  πολυ χειρότερο απο το 1/500 που ειπα πρόχειρα (  και αυτο ειναι αν μετρας full scale , οχι per measurement   ) 
> Τα oversampling , antialising κλπ μπορουν να διορθώσουν τυχαια σφάλματα ( θορύβους κλπ ) . Αν ειναι κακοφτιαγμένο ( φτηνιάρικο ) το ΑDC και εχει πχ καποιο σφάλμα στην καμπυλη γραμμικοτητας και 1 εκκατομυριο δείγματα να πάρεις όλα θα εχουν το ιδιο σφάλμα 
> 
> 
> Τωρα αν μας κατηγορεις και για το least significant digit , που μπερδευτηκα απο τα πολυμετρα πριν τι να πω ... εχουν περάσει αρκετα χρόνια απο τότε που η μεθοδολογία μετρήσεων ηταν ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου μαθήματα ...
> 
> υ/γ
>  οταν λεει ο κατασκευαστης 4.5  lsb  σημαινει 4.5  χ 1/1024  αρα  περιπου 1/225   ( εννοω ενα στα 225 , αν τα 225 ηταν full 
> scale  ) 
> ...



τελικά κατάλαβα πως συμφωνούμε διαφωνώντας... λοιπόν και κάτι τελευταίο από εμένα και νομίζω τα έχουμε πει ολα... για να εχουμε οσο τι δυνατον μικροτερο σφαλμα στα adc προτειμανε να τα δουλεθουμε στο πανω ακρω της κλιμακας τους.. πχ δλδ εχω προτειμω μια μετρηση που το 10bit θα μου βγάλει αποτέλεσμα από 800 και πάνω γιατί έτσι τα 4,5lsb για παράδειγμα θα έχουν μικρότερο αντίκτυπο στην μέτρηση μου από οτι αν πχ η μέτρηση που έκανα μου έδινε πχ 100 αρα τα 4,5lsb θα ειναι 4,5% σφαλμα

----------


## Dbnn

Μια ερωτηση. Τα fluke που συναρμολογουνται και κατασκευαζονται;
Επισης τι προελευσης υλικα εχουν μεσα;

----------


## KOKAR

ε ρε και να σας έπαιρνε μυρωδιά ο Κυριάκος που λέτε για το FLUKE  και το συγκρίνετε με το κινεζικο display..... μαύρο φίδι στον κόρφο σας !  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Θα 'βγαινε μια τεράστια μασέλα απ' την οθόνη του pc σας και θα σας δάγκωνε αλύπητα!  :Lol: 

(Αααχ...Κούούούληηη...γύρνα ξανάάά)

----------


## chip

> Μια ερωτηση. Τα fluke που συναρμολογουνται και κατασκευαζονται;
> Επισης τι προελευσης υλικα εχουν μεσα;



δεν ξέρω.. πιθανόν Κίνα.. αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τα εξαρτήματα είναι από κατασκευαστές ότι να ναι... μπορεί είτε να τα στέλνει η ίδια η fluke από Αμερική είτε να υποχρεούνται να αγοράσουν από επίσημους αντιπροσώπους/διανομείς (arrow, avnet Κλπ) στην Κίνα....

----------


## Panoss

> Μια ερωτηση. Τα fluke που συναρμολογουνται και κατασκευαζονται;
> Επισης τι προελευσης υλικα εχουν μεσα;



Πολύ πιθανόν στην Κίνα.

----------


## alpha uk

Σε USA , UK , China , Τα multifunction είναι made UK , ή αρχική εταιρεία ήταν ή Robin καθαρά Αγγλική, που αγοράστηκε από την Fluke

----------


## Fire Doger

Να που έχουμε και τέτοια οργανάκια στην Ελλάδα, το πατάει το κινέζικο με 12bit ADC και με I2C ώστε να συλλέγεις και πληροφορίες + τα κουμπάκια που κάτι θα κάνουν.
*Ωραίο κουτάκι αλλά τσουχτερή τιμή link σε σχέση με το κινέζικο.
29 λεπτό αρχίζει

----------


## aktis

Ωραια κατασκευη ο Σωτος , εχει και open source  κώδικα και documentation

(τωρα ειδα οτι τουλαχιστον σε μένα δεν ανοίγει ο κώδικας )

----------


## picdev

ωραίο site αυτό δεν το ξερα , πάντως η χώρα παραγωγής κανέναν ρόλο δεν παίζει, άλλωστε το μονταρισμα γινεται απο μηχανές,
τώρα στα υλικά ακόμα και στη ΚΙΝΑ οταν εισαι μεγάλος κατασκευαστής , μπορείς να επιβάλεις επίσημους διανομής

----------


## Kirby

Γεια σου γείτονα Δημήτρη και λοιποί φίλοι που τα έχετε βάλει με τους πατριώτες μου. Εμείς ξέρουμε να φτειάχνουμε, ξέρουμε να μελετάμε αλλά δεν ξέρουμε να ελέγχουμε, γι'αυτό μας ξεφεύγουν τόσα πράγματα, λάθος γειώσεις, καμμένα εξαρτήματα, τρανζίστορ αβίδωτα στις ψήκτρες. Σε περίμετρο 5 χιλιομέτρων έχω 5 (ΠΕΝΤΕ) εργοστάσια που τροφοδοτούν την Samsung και 3 (ΤΡΙΑ) την Siemens με εξαρτήματα και υπομονάδες, όχι απλοί subcontractors. Και μετά είναι εκείνα τα ρημάδια τα μεταφορικά και η σύγκριση "μα το Γερμανικό -που φτειάχτηκε στην Κίνα- έχει 10, θα πάρω το Κινέζικο με 6?" Και νάσου ο αντιπρόσωπος που τηλεφωνάει στην Κίνα και ζητάει ακόμα χαμηλότερη τιμή. Αποτέλεσμα, έ βγάζουμε εκτός κάποια πράγματα, η τιμή πέφτει, η ποιότητα στον γκρεμό. Χωρίς πλάκα, είμαι 10 χρόνια εδώ, τα πράγματα που αγοράζω είναι πολύ καλύτερα από αυτά που σας στέλνουμε.. Έχω δεί όμως και χοντρές Κινεζιές, αξεπέραστες πχ. καλώδια διαμέτρου 2 χιλιοστών με ψύχα 0.3 για να μην πούμε για πιο χοντρά.. Πάντως οι τιμές και η ποικιλία εδώ είναι αξεπέραστα, να δω πως θα μου φανεί οταν με το καλό (ή κακό) γυρίσω. Για σκεφτείτε, ο Έλληνας βιοτέχνης/βιομήχανος/μανάβης/απατεώνας/ράφτης/κτλ. έχει ένα πελατολόγιο το πολύ 10 εκατομύρια. Τούτοι εδώ έχουν 1400 εκατομύρια, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο Έλληνας να τους ανταγωνιστεί... Η πόλη πού μένω είναι 16η από πλευράς πληθυσμού στην επαρχία μας. Ποια είναι η 16η πόλη στην Αχαϊα?? Ε, η πόλη αυτή έχει 3.6 εκατομύρια πληθυσμό. Χαίρεστε και αγαλιάσατε.

----------


## Dbnn

> Γεια σου γείτονα Δημήτρη και λοιποί φίλοι που τα έχετε βάλει με τους πατριώτες μου. Εμείς ξέρουμε να φτειάχνουμε, ξέρουμε να μελετάμε αλλά δεν ξέρουμε να ελέγχουμε, γι'αυτό μας ξεφεύγουν τόσα πράγματα, λάθος γειώσεις, καμμένα εξαρτήματα, τρανζίστορ αβίδωτα στις ψήκτρες. Σε περίμετρο 5 χιλιομέτρων έχω 5 (ΠΕΝΤΕ) εργοστάσια που τροφοδοτούν την Samsung και 3 (ΤΡΙΑ) την Siemens με εξαρτήματα και υπομονάδες, όχι απλοί subcontractors. Και μετά είναι εκείνα τα ρημάδια τα μεταφορικά και η σύγκριση "μα το Γερμανικό -που φτειάχτηκε στην Κίνα- έχει 10, θα πάρω το Κινέζικο με 6?" Και νάσου ο αντιπρόσωπος που τηλεφωνάει στην Κίνα και ζητάει ακόμα χαμηλότερη τιμή. Αποτέλεσμα, έ βγάζουμε εκτός κάποια πράγματα, η τιμή πέφτει, η ποιότητα στον γκρεμό. Χωρίς πλάκα, είμαι 10 χρόνια εδώ, τα πράγματα που αγοράζω είναι πολύ καλύτερα από αυτά που σας στέλνουμε.. Έχω δεί όμως και χοντρές Κινεζιές, αξεπέραστες πχ. καλώδια διαμέτρου 2 χιλιοστών με ψύχα 0.3 για να μην πούμε για πιο χοντρά.. Πάντως οι τιμές και η ποικιλία εδώ είναι αξεπέραστα, να δω πως θα μου φανεί οταν με το καλό (ή κακό) γυρίσω. Για σκεφτείτε, ο Έλληνας βιοτέχνης/βιομήχανος/μανάβης/απατεώνας/ράφτης/κτλ. έχει ένα πελατολόγιο το πολύ 10 εκατομύρια. Τούτοι εδώ έχουν 1400 εκατομύρια, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο Έλληνας να τους ανταγωνιστεί... Η πόλη πού μένω είναι 16η από πλευράς πληθυσμού στην επαρχία μας. Ποια είναι η 16η πόλη στην Αχαϊα?? Ε, η πόλη αυτή έχει 3.6 εκατομύρια πληθυσμό. Χαίρεστε και αγαλιάσατε.



Στην κινα εισαι η στη γερμανια;;

----------


## Kirby

Κίνα, εδώ και πολλα χρόνια..

----------


## aktis

Δεν φταιει η Κίνα που φεύγουν προιόντα  ανέλεγκτα απο το εργοστάσιο , φταίει ο κακός ποιοτικός έλεγχος καθε εταιρίας . 
Φευγουν playstation ελλατωματικα απο την Κίνα ; 
Οταν ενα προιόν ειναι φτηνο σου λεει ( η εταιρια )  αστο να φυγει χωρις καλο ποιοτικο έλεγχο και αμα φωνάξει ο πελάτης θα του δώσουμε άλλο καινούριο 
Αμα θέλεις , μπορείς ...
Πρόσφατα πηγα σε γραμμη παραγωγής με ρομποτ σε εργοστασιο ηλιακών θερμοσιφωνων στην  Βρυση Κυρας , Κόρινθο ( που κανουν εξαγωγές σε καμμια 60 χώρες , αν θυμαμαι καλά ) 
Μας εξηγήσανε οτι ελεγχουν τους θερμοσίφωνες εναν εναν  ( δεν κανουν απλως δειγματοληπτικο έλεγχο )  και ακομα και κατι απειροελάχιστο να εχει ξεφυγει απο τη μηχανικη συγκολληση στα ρομποτ 
φαίνεται στην δοκιμη ...  Αποτέλεσμα 100% αξιοπιστία στον τελικο καταναλωτή ...

----------


## chip

Ας υπήρχαν οι ίδιοι όροι στο παιχνίδι και θα βλέπαμε αν θα πήγαιναν όλα στην Κίνα...
απλά πράγματα... 
Κάνε ένα μαγαζί και κάπου βρίσκεις δωρεάν το βολτομετράκι και πήγαινε πούλησε το στην Κίνα να δεις τι μεταφορικά θα πληρώσεις... άρα δεν έχουμε τους ίδιους όρους στο εμπόριο και η κυβερνήσεις στην Ευρώπη αδιαφορούν... Τα πράγματα μπορούν να ισορροπήσουν πολύ εύκολα αν το αποφασίσουν οι κυβερνήσεις... Οι κινέζοι παράγουν με όρους ευκολίας παραγωγής και προστασίας περιβάλλοντος παρόμοιους με αυτούς που υπήρχαν στην Ευρώπη (και Ελλάδα) πριν 35-40 χρόνια... Βάλε ένα περιβαλλοντικό δασμό για χώρες που αποκλίνουν από τα περιβαλλοντικά και εργασιακά στάνταρ της Ευρώπης και θα βλέπαμε αν ξαναέπερναν μπροστά οι βιοτεχνίες και οι βιομηχανίες... Δεν μπορεί να έχεις ελεύθερο εμπόριο αλλά να μην έχεις ίδιους όρους γιατί τότε κάποιος είναι το θύμα και θύμα υπάρχει είτε από βλακία είτε από δόλο....

Έρχονται οι ηλίθιοι στην ΕΕ και συζητούν (ναι συμβαίνει πραγματικά) να βάλουν ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στα ρομπότ των βιομηχανιών για τις θέσεις εργασίας που χάνονται από τα ρομπότ... δηλαδή να καταφέρουν να διώξουν και οτι βιομηχανία έχει μείνει και δεν σκεύτονται οι ηλίθιοι να βάλουν δασμούς υπερ του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος σε προϊόντα από χώρες που δεν έχουν ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και δημιουργούν αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό και φυσικά χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας.... 
Πόσο μα Πόσο Ηλιθιότητα μπορεί να αντέξει αυτή η Ευρώπη

----------

vasilllis (05-08-16)

----------


## Kirby

Σωστοί και λάθος. Οι όροι του παιχνιδιού είναι αυτοί που βλέπουμε και είναι σαφώς προκαθορισμένοι. Ο ποιοτικός έλεγχος σαφώς και λείπει εδώ, αλλά είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και του "πωλητή" τεχνολογίας. Ο ποιοτικός έλεγχος αφ'ενός δεν συμφέρει τους "πωλητές" και αφ'ετέρου δεν είναι στην εδώ νοοτροπία. Πας κάθε μέρα να αγοράσεις τσιγάρα από τον ιδιο, και κάθε μέρα ξεκινάει με μεγαλύτερη τιμή και παζάρια. 'Οσο για τους ηλίθιους, σας πληροφορώ ότι έρχονται με τα τέσσερα να δώσουν την τεχνολογία τους και να παράγουν τα πάντα εδώ. Ή μάλλον λάθος, γιατί έχουν ξεκινήσει μεταφορά παραγωγής σε Βιετνάμ και λοιπά γιατί η Κίνα ακρίβηνε. Κουφό παράδειγμα, μεγάλη Ιταλική βιομηχανία ρουχισμού, μιλάμε για τα ακριβότερα ρούχα, έχει Κινέζους υπαλήλλους που αγοράζουν ύφασμα από Κίνα. Το ύφασμα στέλνεται στη Ιταλία, *σημαδεύεται που θα κοπεί*, επιστρέφει Κίνα, κόβεται, ράβεται και ξαναπάει Ιταλία από όπου πουλιέται σαν Ιταλικό, alta moda που λένε. Άλλο, πασίγνωστη Γερμανική εταιρεία πουλάει σε όλο τον κόσμο (και στην Ελλάδα φυσικά) συσκευές. Ο controller έχει αναπτυχθεί στο Ισραήλ, όχι γιατί είναι δύσκολο ή πρωτοπορειακό, αλλά γιατί πιθανά έτσι συμφέρει. 5 Κινέζικες εταιρείες (που ξέρω, μπορεί και περισσότερες) φτειάχνουν το hardware, ενσωματώνουν τον controller που εισάγουν από το Ισραήλ (φυσικά χωρίς να ελέγχουν τίποτα γιατί δεν εχουν την δυνατότητα) τα στέλνουν στην Γερμανία όπου απλά φορτώνοντας το User's Interface και μετά από υπoτυπώδη έλεγχο, εξάγεται το "Γερμανικό" προϊόν με Γερμανική τιμή που το προτιμάτε από τα Κινέζικα ή τα Ελληνικά. Και πολλά άλλα.. 
Οι δε μονόπλευροι δασμοί θα μειώσουν τον τζίρο και δεν τους συμφέρει. Οι όροι ευκολίας παραγωγής και προστασίας περιβάλλοντος μάλλον είναι του προπερασμένου αιώνα, στην αρχή της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης. Η αξιοπιστία απαγορεύεται, η εταιρεία στην Κόρινθο μάλλον θα κλείσει από τον ανταγωνισμό. Στα χρόνια του μακαρίτη του Έντισον φτειάχνανε λάμπες πυρακτώσεως με 10.000 ώρες λειτουργίας. Μέχρι πρίν απαγορευτούν ελέγχανε τις λάμπες μήπως τυχόν και ξεπεράσουν τις 1.500 ώρες. Άσε που τις απαγόρεψαν για να προωθήσουν την πράσινη τεχνολογία (!!!!!). Τα LED μάλλον κατά λάθος βγήκαν και προβλέπω να αρχίσουν να καίγονται συχνά...

Για ακούστε το τραγουδάκι με τον Γιόχαν τον Κλάους και τον Φράντς και θα καταλάβετε. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι συνθέτη/τραγουδιστή, αλλά κάτι πρέπει να σας θυμίζει...
Και επειδή φύγαμε από το θέμα μας, βρίσκεις από την Κινεζία *και* αξιολογότατα πράγματα.

----------


## lepouras

σε αυτό αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## Kirby

> σε αυτό αναφέρεσαι?



Δεν έχω γιουτούμπες εδώ. Θα το δώ αύριο από γραφείο μέσω teamviewer, αλλά για να το λές, μάλλον θα είναι.

----------


## lepouras

εμείς δεν αφήνουμε έτσι τους εξαποστάσεως να μείνουν παραπονεμένοι. :Biggrin: 

*Στίχοι:   * 
*Γιάννης Νεγρεπόντης
Μουσική:    
Μάνος Λοΐζος*

1.
*Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου*




2.
Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου & Κώστας Θωμαΐδης






Ο Πέτρος ο Γιόχαν κι ο Φράνς
σε φάμπρικα δούλευαν φτιάχνοντας τανκς
ο Πέτρος ο Γιόχαν κι ο Φράνς
αχώριστοι γίνανε φτιάχνοντας τανκς

Ο Πέτρος ο Γιόχαν κι ο Φράνς
δουλεύαν στον Μπράουν στο Φίσερ στον Κράφτ
ο Μπράουν ο Φίσερ κι Κράφτ
αχώριστοι γίνανε φτιάχνοντας τραστ

Ο Πέτρος ο Γιόχαν κι ο Φράνς
ανέμελοι δούλευαν πάντα στα τανκς
ποτέ τους δε διάβασαν Μαρξ
ιδέα δεν είχαν για τραστ και για κραχ

Ο Μπράουν ο Φίσερ κι Κράφτ
χωρίσαν σε Μπράουν σε Φίσερ σε Κραφτ
ο Μπράουν ο Φίσερ κι ο Κράφτ
εχθροί τάχα γίναν διαλύσαν το τραστ

Και πριν μάθουν τι είπε ο Μαρξ
στρατιώτες τους πήραν στον πόλεμο παν
ο Πέτρος ο Γιόχαν κι ο Φράνς
σαν ήρωες έπεσαν κάτω απ’ τα τανκς

ο Μπράουν ο Φίσερ κι Κράφτ
σκεφτήκαν και βρήκαν πως φταίει ο Μαρξ
ο Μπράουν ο Φίσερ κι Κράφτ
ξανάσμιξαν πάλι και φτιάξανε τραστ

----------


## Kirby

Αυτός είσαι!!!!

----------


## picdev

Σήμερα θα πάρω μια τηλεόραση η hitachi εχει 175ε, λες να αγοράσω τη turbox με 150ε? 
τελευταία φορά που άνοιξα κινέζικη ταμπλέτα το regulator ήταν κινέζικο και δεν υπήρχε datasheet, 
και η hitachi στη κίνα θα φτιάχνεται αλλά δεν νομίζω να λύπουν τόσα εξαρτήματα όπως στη turboX.

Εγώ πάντως περιμένω να δω το 1ο ποιοτικό κινέζικο προϊόν (εσωτερικά φυσικά)

Πριν 2 βδομάδες δοκίμασα κάτι κινέζικους κονέκτορες ασανσέρ 1 απο τους 10 είχε πρόβλημα, αν σου πω απο τους 1000αδες ταιβανέζικους δεν βρέθηκε ούτε ένας με πρόβλημα ?
Δεν μπαίνω στη σύγκριση ποιότητας που ειναι εμφανής , πάντως δουλεύοντας σε βιοτεχνία ηλεκτρονικών αποφεύγουμε τα κινέζικα όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι γιατί στο τέλος η ζημιά ειναι πολλαπλάσια απο αυτά που γλιτώνεις.
Μετά απο τις τόσες δεκαετίας ανάπτυξης νομίζω οτι ειναι θέμα νοοτροπίας η εξαγωγή σαβούρας ή γενικά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξουν κάτι ποιοτικό.

Σε ενα άλλο περιστατικό servo σε εταιρεία που παράγει CNC αλλάχτηκαν με κινέζικα, λόγο θορύβου το κινέζικο servo άρχιζε να δουλεύει μονο του κάποιες φορές, το μηχάνημα ήταν στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου, ξέρεις πόσο κόστισε το ταξίδι ? :Lol: 

Ναι συμφωνώ ότι στη κίνα φτιάχνονται ποιοτικά *προιόντα αλλά πρέπει να πας ο ίδιος για να το διαπιστώσεις και να δεις το εργοστάσιο απο κοντά και να συμφωνήσεις τη ποιότητα*. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση παίρνεις το γερμανικό οπως λες και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
Οπως λέει το αφεντικό μου ο κινέζος θέλει το γερμανό του  :Lol:  και ο έλληνας φυσικά

----------


## chip

like σε Λέπουρα  γιατί έβαλε με bold τον Νεγρεπόντη και τον Λοΐζο

----------


## chip

εγώ θα έπαιρνα την hitachi.... η πρώτη σκέψη είναι οτι αν σε μία πενταετία googlaρεις την Hitachi ίσως βρεις service manual... για το turbo-x.... δεν θα ήμουν αισιόδοξος χωρίς να αποκλείω βέβαια να φαίνεται κάπου ο ΟΕΜ κατασκευαστής και να υπάρχει.... Θα πρότεινα να πας στο πλαίσιο να ρωτήσεις αν μπορείς να έχεις το service manual από την Turbo-X τηλεόραση...

Οι παλμογράφοι Rigol έχουν καλή ποιότητα  :Wink:  
αν ψάξεις θα βρεις καλής ποιότητα κινέζικα... αλλά η τιμή δεν θα είναι χώμα...

προσοχή με τους κονέκτορες γιατί μπορεί να πάρεις και να δουλεύουν μια χαρά και εκεί που νομίζεις οτι βρήκες φθηνό και καλό να μπει στο reflow ή στο wave soldering και να λιώσει....

----------


## finos

ΤΙ ; ΘΑ ΔΟΣΟΥΝΕ  service manual ; χαχαχαχαχα
εδω τους drivers  δεν μου δεινουν . μου λένε το κάνουμε format με ένα .iso  τους λέω ε δώστε το μου .... μου  κλείσανε το τηλ στα μούτρα

----------


## picdev

Αν το plaisio δεν πουλάει αυτές τις μαλακιες θα κλείσει , δεν έχουν κέρδος τα επώνυμα προϊόντα λόγω ανταγωνισμού  

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## chip

Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τους driver από τον κατασκευαστή της μητρικής (ή του λαπτοπ). Αν δεις το part number της μητρικής και το βάλεις στο google θα βρεις τη μητρική.... Επίσης κάνε το τώρα γιατί όταν θα σου χρειαστεί δεν ξέρεις αν θα υπάρχουν στο Internet....

----------


## aktis

Βγαινουμε ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ Μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι , Βαγγέλη περιμενες να σου δωσουν το iso απο το τηλέφωνο ; μιλησες με πωλητη η τεχνικό ; Εμενα , αφου βρήκαν το τιμολόγιο του πελάτη ( απο το 2009 !!! )  και το ξανατυπώσανε και βρήκαμε τις λεπτομερειες του μοντελλου  , περιμενα δεκα λεπτα και μου γεμισανε το στικακι με τους drivers ( 1,5 GB ) .  Και ακριβως οτι ειχε το laptop , οχι σαν την hp που εχει 10 option και αμα δεν κανεις εγχειρηση να δεις τι ακριβως εχει μέσα δεν εισαι σίγουρος ποιο driver να βάλεις . 

Οσο για τα OEM προιόντα , ξυπνήσανε τωρα όλοι , γίνανε όλοι εισαγωγείς και βαφτιζουν τα κινεζικα με το δικό τους όνομα και σου λένε ...   α αυτο ειναι Α μάρκα δεν ειναι σαν το άλλο το Β μάρκα ... 
Φτάσανε ακόμα και τα μαγαζια στη γειτονιά μου να πουλάνε καταγραφικά  με δικό τους όνομα brandname ... 
και να εχουν δυο τιμες για ασυρματες επαφές  ,  μια F για το ιντερνετ και μια C  για αυτους που θα τους πιασουν στο μπυρι μπυρι .....
και ότι καλύτερα να πάρω την δικια τους C ασύρματη επαφη ( ακριβότερη ) γιατι πιανει τάχα μακρύτερα και εχει καλύτερη μπαταρία ... κλπ , κόλπα marketing , αυτο θα μας φάει ...
Μου θυμίζουν την εποχη που πήγαινες στα μαγαζια , δεν ειχαν ταμπελες με τιμές και έκανες παζάρι ...

----------


## finos

πήγα κι εκεί κι κάνανε τοις πάπιες κι για drivers κι για .iso
και δεν είναι laptop είναι tablet

----------


## nanobot

Έχω πάρει πάρα πολλά πράγματα από Κίνα, σε εξαρτήματα και μικρά όργανα και microcontrollers γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Όμως ένα MESR-100 καπασιτόμετρο που αγόρασα 50€, ή πρέπει να είχε πρόβλημα, ή είναι μάπα κατασκευής. Είναι ρίσκο το της ποιότητας θα σου έρθει από Κίνα.

mesr-100.jpg

----------

